# Fuente de Poder ATX + Bateria de Auto (Intento de Ciclo)



## SonyXploD (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok amigos. 
les planteo.
Tengo un aplificador de auto en mi casa de 500rms deseo utililzarlo a un volumen del 80% durante unas 5 o 6 horas continuas.

He comprado una bateria de auto titan650 no especifica cuantos amperios por hora pero cronometre su tiempo de carga util a un volumen alto y me dio unas 4 horas configurando el ampli para utilizar unicamente 300rms de su potencia.

Ahora bien. Compre un "battery booster" de esos que te ayudan a encender el carro y traen una bateria interna. lo que hice fue modificarlo para que cargue cualquier bateria que yo conecte a sus tenazas al conectar dicho cargador a la toma de corriente.

la bateria de auto la deje sin carga completamente y la comence a cargar hace 2 dias y segun la pantalla del cargador la bateria va por unos 50-60% de carga.

Lo que quiero hacer es comprar una fuente atx para hacer una especie de ciclo carga-uso

lo que tengo en mente seria.
como una fuente de poder conectada  a el ampli no me va a dar el amperaje necesario (a menos que sea una muy cara) pienso conectar la fuente a la bateria de auto y de la misma bateria sacar 2 cables para el amplificador..

mi logica me dice que haciendo esto cuando al amplificador demande mas amperaje que lo que puede darme la fuente entonces la bateria de suple esa demanda?

o tambien podria estar utilizando la carga de la bateria mientras esta se carga continuamente, una vez terminada de usarla desconctaria la fuente y pondria la bateria a cargar lentamente con el battery booster.. 

conectaria a la bateria el riel de 12v a 18amp entonces la bateria compensaria si la demanda es mayor a ese amperaje? y la misma fuente me mantendria el voltaje estable en 12v? 

que me dicen estaria bien hacer esto?
me mantendria el voltaje estable la fuente conectada a a la bateria?
la bateria compensaria una demanda mas alta?

pd: tambien pienso voltear el cooler interno de la fuente para que la refresque un poco.
pd2: deseo hacer un ciclo de energia que me de almenos para unas 5 horas de uso continuo obviamente al finalizar la sesion la carga de la bateria a tenido que bajar pero la fuente me mantendria la carga un poco mas o talves la carga mientras se esta usando

ayuda!


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> Ok amigos.
> les planteo.
> Tengo un aplificador de auto en mi casa de 500rms deseo utililzarlo a un volumen del 80% durante unas 5 o 6 horas continuas.
> 
> ...


1º segun internet la bateria es de 650 amperes
2º si la bateria es nueva,despues que se cargue proba de nuevo a ver cuantas horas te da
3º para una carga rapida de 10 horas necesitas un cargador de 65 amperes-hora.solo si unis 3 o 4 fuentes de pc te podria servir
4º si,la bateria aportaria los amperes necesarios para que tu ampli funcione mejor
5º si la bateria que compraste es de los amperes que dice en internet,tenes para mas de 5 horas de uso del ampli,sino fijate si podes calcular que amperaje consume el ampli,y con eso sabras cuantas horas te dura la bateria.....


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 18, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> ayuda!








No creo que la batería "Titan 650" sea de 650 Ah, ni creo que tu amplificador sea de 500 Wrms.
Pasame ese link de Internet de la "Titan 650" y el de tu amplificador; de última decime el valor del fusible del amplificador.


----------



## SonyXploD (Jul 18, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> 1º segun internet la bateria es de 650 amperes
> 2º si la bateria es nueva,despues que se cargue proba de nuevo a ver cuantas horas te da
> 3º para una carga rapida de 10 horas necesitas un cargador de 65 amperes-hora.solo si unis 3 o 4 fuentes de pc te podria servir
> 4º si,la bateria aportaria los amperes necesarios para que tu ampli funcione mejor
> 5º si la bateria que compraste es de los amperes que dice en internet,tenes para mas de 5 horas de uso del ampli,sino fijate si podes calcular que amperaje consume el ampli,y con eso sabras cuantas horas te dura la bateria.....


el ampli tiene 2 fuses de 25amp cada uno .. sin embargo conecte 1 bajo de 225rms a cada canal del amplificador es un pionner 2100t 2 canales. tira 150rms x 2 4ohm y tambien tira 600rms en bridge 2ohm 1% THD) . . 

lo probe cada bobina a ambos canales durante 5 dias y utilizaba 1 hora diaria el amplificador a un volumen del 80%. el 5to dia empezo a sonar mal y deje de utilizar.

la cosa es que no se si al conectar una fuente de pc digamos que le provea unos 20 amperes no se queme la misma o la bateria se pueda dañar..

para ahorrar dinero me gustaria utilizar una sola.. pero tambien estuve pensando... veo que las fuentes entregan mas amperaje en el riel de 5v.. no se podrian conectar en paralelo los 5v de cada fuente para hacer 15v? si la pote me dice que tiene un maximo de 14.4v si le meto 15v se dañaria?.. aunque obviamente el voltaje baja un poco con el cableado y eso..
ustedes q me dicen?
como conectaria lso 5v de cada fuente xq tienen muchos cables de muchos colores. y no se cuales son lso de 5v. imagino deben tener positivo y negativo pero cuales son?



Nilfred dijo:


> No creo que la batería "Titan 650" sea de 650 Ah, ni creo que tu amplificador sea de 500 Wrms.
> Pasame ese link de Internet de la "Titan 650" y el de tu amplificador; de última decime el valor del fusible del amplificador.



es una pio 2100t (pionner) 2 canales
la titan 650 no se consigue en internet





es identica a esa pero en ves de 700 dice 650 libre mantenimiento claro..


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 18, 2011)

¿Y se supone que yo tengo que buscar y pegar los datos que faltan?






> *Reglas generales de uso del foro (Extended Version)*
> 
> *03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡No somos adivinos!*
> 
> ...


----------



## SonyXploD (Jul 18, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¿Y se supone que yo tengo que buscar y pegar los datos que faltan?



es que basicamente como ustedes saben mucho acerca de electronica deseo saber si . . al conectarle una fuente de "x" amperaje a una bateria de auto supongamos de 20ah .. y el amplificador tiene una demanda mayor a la capacidad de la fuente, la bateria puede suplir esa necesidad y cuando la demanda baje (a poco volumen o cuando no esten sonando los graves) la fuente pueda mantener la carga de la bateria por un periodo largo .. la bateria trae impreso que tiene un tiempo de respaldo de 72 minutos (para un vehiculo) mas no dice su capacidad en horas.. creo que lo de 650 se refiere a la capacidad de amperaje que puede ofrecer al encender el vehiculo durante un lapso de tiempo.. sin embargo tambien especifique arriba hice un calculo estimado y mi consumo es de unos 40amperios y me duro 5 horas la bateria dsd el dia que la compre hasta que se descargo por completo.

espero les sirva esta info!


----------



## alejandro electronica (Jul 18, 2011)

Buenas.
Tiro una simple suposicion, si esa bateria es de coche,de las comunachas,  imaginate que sera de 75 Amperes. Nada mas

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 18, 2011)

Tu amplificador, a la entrada: ¿Tiene un fusible de 40 A?
¿De cuanto es el fusible?

Trascribí todo lo que diga tu batería en la etiqueta.


----------



## biker2k3 (Jul 18, 2011)

me parece muchooo 650A :O


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> el ampli tiene 2 fuses de 25amp cada uno .. sin embargo conecte 1 bajo de 225rms a cada canal del amplificador es un pionner 2100t 2 canales. tira 150rms x 2 4ohm y tambien tira 600rms en bridge 2ohm 1% THD) . .
> 
> lo probe cada bobina a ambos canales durante 5 dias y utilizaba 1 hora diaria el amplificador a un volumen del 80%. el 5to dia empezo a sonar mal y deje de utilizar.
> 
> ...



esta bateria es de 65A mas o menos,los 650 amperes debe ser para el arranque,o sea un pico de corriente de esa magnitud.abajo te dejo los colores.lo que no se es si podes unir los cables de 12V y 5V de la misma fuente con lo cual tendrias 17V y sirve para cargar la bateria;si podes unir estos dos cables,teniendo 3 fuentes,tenes bastantes amperes.pregunto si es posible unir los 5V con los 12V
CABLE 	TENSIÓN
ROJO 	          5,05
AMARILLO 	  11,40
NARANJA 	  3,48
AZUL   	 -10,69
BLANCO 	 -4,57
MORADO 	  3,05
GRIS 	          5,05
OTRA cosa que podes hacer es enviar un mail a pioneer y preguntar todas las caracteristicas del amplificador,seguro le tendras que enviar datos de la compra del mismo,los datos que estan en la caja del mismo.lo mismo hace con la bateria


----------



## SonyXploD (Jul 18, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> esta bateria es de 65A mas o menos,los 650 amperes debe ser para el arranque,o sea un pico de corriente de esa magnitud


amigo estoy dando bastantes datos. y si lees un poco arriba solo deseaba saber si al conectar una fuente a los borner de la bateria y de alli mismo 2 cables al amplificador, la bateria puede suplir la demanda cuando el amperaje demandado sea mayor a la capacidad de la fuente y si a su vez puede darme mas tiempo de uso de la carga de la bateria


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> amigo estoy dando bastantes datos. y si lees un poco arriba solo deseaba saber si al conectar una fuente a los borner de la bateria y de alli mismo 2 cables al amplificador, la bateria puede suplir la demanda cuando el amperaje demandado sea mayor a la capacidad de la fuente y si a su vez puede darme mas tiempo de uso de la carga de la bateria



Si vos no sabes que clase de bateria tenes,la gente de foro no tiene la culpa de que no quieras buscar informacion sobre esta bateria y a su vez no podemos saber como ayudarte.
Con respecto a las fuentes,las de pc tienen bastantes amperes y cuando conectes las dos cosas,como la bateria tiene mas capacidad,esta va a funcionar de alimentacion al ampli y no la fuente,ahora bien solo tenes que hacer que la bateria este separada de tal manera que la fuente no funcione como un cargador de baterias,porque en el momento que coloques las dos cosas juntas,la fuente pasa a ser un cargador de baterias...


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 18, 2011)

Bueno, el ampli parece tener 2 fusibles de 30 A, así que me quedo con los 40 A que se dijeron.
La fuente de PC hay que modificarla para que tire 13,8 V y limitar su corriente a 18 A o algo menos, para no exigirla, sobretodo en fuentes apócrifas.
La primera modificación está recontra vista en el foro.

Lo del límite de corriente, se habló mucho pero aún no sale nada: La idea pasa por usar el segundo comparador del TL494 para dejar que la tensión caiga a partir de cierto límite de corriente. Una vez equiparadas la tensión de la fuente con la tensión de la batería, la corriente efectivamente se comparte entre ambas.

Si te proponen usar 2 diodos: Lo que hace el diodo es elegir el "stream" con mayor tensión y solo 1 a la vez.

Por ahora, no tenemos lo que necesitas. Voluntarios son bienvenidos.


----------



## SonyXploD (Jul 18, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> Bueno, el ampli parece tener 2 fusibles de 30 A, así que me quedo con los 40 A que se dijeron.
> La fuente de PC hay que modificarla para que tire 13,8 V y limitar su corriente a 18 A o algo menos, para no exigirla, sobretodo en fuentes apócrifas.
> La primera modificación está recontra vista en el foro.
> 
> ...


ç
gracias gracias jeje .. bueno ya eso de modificar la fuente no me atrevo xq esa cantidad de integrados que trae me da pensar que si desueldo uno y lo vuelvo a soldar no me va a volver a funcionar.. 

aun asi .. les cuento que he conectado todos los amarillos  12v al positivo de la bata y los negros al negativo ensima les coloque los borner provinientes de el amplificador le di maximo volumen por unos 5 minutos y hasta ahora va bien.. para acabar un poco con el calor le voltee el ventilador interno..

ahora bien tengo una duda.. cuando conecte los 12v al positivo y los negros al negativo de la bateria la fuente automaticamente se encendio o almenos encendio el ventilador .. luego desconecte los cables de electricidad que alimentan la fuente y el ventilador sigue encendido.. pase el switch a modo apagado y sigue encendido el ventilador.. la fuente no se quemo pero al desconectar los cables 12v q van de la fuente a la bata se apaga el ventilador y al pasar el switch denuevo a ON vuelve a encender.. 

lo que me extraña es que aun sin electricidad (alimentacion) (unicamente conectada a la bata con sus cables 12v amarillos y negros) y cuando la desconecto se apaga el vent.. ahora no se que esta pasando.. no se supone que la fuente debe enviar a la bateria y no alcontrario?


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> no es que no quiera buscar porque ya lo hice solo que no dice por ningun lado su capacidad respecto a tiempo. unicamente dice en una etiqueta capacidad : 650amperes y luego reserva: 72min (12 volt) .. es decir da un respaldo de 72 minutos con el voltaje estable pero no se bajo que demanda de amperaje da ese tiempo de 72minutos porque no lo especifica.
> 
> ahora bien .. lo que mas me interesa.. si "separo" como tu dices la fuente de la bateria que pasaria? como trabajaria entonces la corriente? el ampli jala de la fuente y lo que le falte de la bata? .. porque si la fuente actua como cargador entonces tambien podria darme tiempo de uso.. lo que pasaria es que ellas se calientan por dentro y nose si duraria 5 horas o mas bajo uso continuo.. aunque si en un carro soportan tanto tiempo encendidas con el alternador cargandolas .. talves funcione lo que estoy haciendo.. ya compre la fuente marca ause dice que tira 22a en el riel de 12v supon que de esos 22a entregue 10a sin problemas.. entonces esos 10a me podrian cargar la bateria? o recomienda separar la fuente .. pero aun asi no se que podria hacer para separarlas


cuando la compraste,elque te la vendio no le preguntaste nada??
Fijate en la bateria si esta el mail de la empresa que lo hace,sino anda al que te la vendio y preguntale todos los datos de la misma.

Lo primero que tenes que saber es de que clase es el ampli,si es A,B,C  o AB.
En base a esto y las RMS que te dicen sacas los amperes necesarios para alimentarla.
Esa fuente tiene 22A por el carril de 12V,por los otros carriles que tenes,ya que por el carril de 5V tenes otros tantos,como te dije antes fijate en el foro si se puede unir los 5V mas los 12V de la fuente teniendo 17V que es el voltaje que suelen tener los trafos de los cargadores de baterias.
para separar la fuente de la bateria tenes que colocar un diodo de 65A a la bateria,pero debe ser caro.te conviene poner 3 fuentes de esas que tenes y unir los 5V en serie de cada una sumando 15V,ademas de usar los 12V de cada una,entences tenes 66A de los 12V y el amperaje sumado de los 3 amperajes del riel de 5V de mas mismas
entonces tenes 12V 66A y 15V "X"Amperes,creo que asi esta bien.Entendes????



SonyXploD dijo:


> ç
> gracias gracias jeje .. bueno ya eso de modificar la fuente no me atrevo xq esa cantidad de integrados que trae me da pensar que si desueldo uno y lo vuelvo a soldar no me va a volver a funcionar..
> 
> aun asi .. les cuento que he conectado todos los amarillos  12v al positivo de la bata y los negros al negativo ensima les coloque los borner provinientes de el amplificador le di maximo volumen por unos 5 minutos y hasta ahora va bien.. para acabar un poco con el calor le voltee el ventilador interno..
> ...



es que si el cooler de la fuente es de 12V,pensa donde esta conectado??????
que se haya prendido el ventilador no significa que se haya encendido la fuente


----------



## SonyXploD (Jul 18, 2011)

tinchusbest dijo:


> cuando la compraste,elque te la vendio no le preguntaste nada??
> Fijate en la bateria si esta el mail de la empresa que lo hace,sino anda al que te la vendio y preguntale todos los datos de la misma.
> 
> Lo primero que tenes que saber es de que clase es el ampli,si es A,B,C  o AB.
> ...


muchisimas gracias amigo, acabo de enviar un correo a "acumuladores titan" (la empresa manufacturera de las baterias)  para que me digan su capacidad respecto a tiempo.

ahora bien .. voy a buscar ese diodo de 65a y si lo consigo vuelvo a comunicarme contigo por este medio .. ya que no deseo quemar la fuente aunque no costo algo del otro mundo (15$ dolares = 150bs venezolanos)  . la idea seria trabajar con lo que ya tengo .. lo que paso fue que yo compre esta bateria de auto porque sabia que me iva a ofrecer el voltaje ideal y no iva a correr el riesgo de quemarla puesto que no es una fuente .. sin embargo tiene sus contras ya que la misma se descarga obviamente.. ya compre un cargador lento que la carga en unos 5 dias seguidos y enciende un led para avisarme que ya esta full .. sin embargo como dije antes necesitaba "algo" que hiciera que la bateria retardace su descarga y me permitiera almenos unas 6 horas el volumen al maximo . 

la bata me costo 65$ dolares = 650 bs venezolanos .. talves 65$ no sean mucho pero 650bs si lo son con esos 650bs me pudiese compro algo asi como 5 fuentes genericas.  

la verdad comprar 2 fuentes mas no es algo muy viable para mi bolsillo ya que tengo gastados unicamente en electricidad 800bs cosa que es mas de lo que me costo el amplificador jeje.

con ese diodo que mencionas se solucionaria todo? .. algo que me llamo la atencion fue.. pensaba que no se podian unir los 5v y 12v de una misma fuente sino que se debia hacer por separados es decir 12v de una fuente y los 5v de otra ..  no obstante voy a buscar a ver que consigo gracias de verdad


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 18, 2011)

@tinchusbest: No estas ayudando mandando fruta de ese calibre. 
El amplificador es Class FD.
Para cargar cualquier batería de plomo necesitas un mínimo de 12 horas, esta tiene un eficiencia de carga/descarga del 60%.
Lo ideal seria una fuente de PC que tire esa corriente en single rail de 12 V y modificarla para que regule en 12 V y no en 5 V.

Este es un caso perdido, ya que el muchacho no a ir mas allá de comprar y conectar, así que los dejo...


----------



## SonyXploD (Jul 18, 2011)

Nilfred dijo:


> @tinchusbest: No estas ayudando mandando fruta de ese calibre.
> El amplificador es Class FD.
> Para cargar cualquier batería de plomo necesitas un mínimo de 12 horas, esta tiene un eficiencia de carga/descarga del 60%.
> Lo ideal seria una fuente de PC que tire esa corriente en single rail de 12 V y modificarla para que regule en 12 V y no en 5 V.
> ...



gracias por tu tiempo sinceramente amigo.. la verdad no es que no quiera ir mas alla.. fijate todo lo que he hecho cosa que muy pocos lo que pasa es que enrealidad mis conocimientos de electronica en este ambito son muy limitados lo maximo que puedo llegar a hacer con un cautin es soldar/desoltar cables .. soy estudiante de ingenieria en sistemas mas me hubiese gustado estudiar electronica que se le hace :/


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 18, 2011)

SonyXploD dijo:


> muchisimas gracias amigo, acabo de enviar un correo a "acumuladores titan" (la empresa manufacturera de las baterias)  para que me digan su capacidad respecto a tiempo.
> 
> ahora bien .. voy a buscar ese diodo de 65a y si lo consigo vuelvo a comunicarme contigo por este medio .. ya que no deseo quemar la fuente aunque no costo algo del otro mundo (15$ dolares = 150bs venezolanos)  . la idea seria trabajar con lo que ya tengo .. lo que paso fue que yo compre esta bateria de auto porque sabia que me iva a ofrecer el voltaje ideal y no iva a correr el riesgo de quemarla puesto que no es una fuente .. sin embargo tiene sus contras ya que la misma se descarga obviamente.. ya compre un cargador lento que la carga en unos 5 dias seguidos y enciende un led para avisarme que ya esta full .. sin embargo como dije antes necesitaba "algo" que hiciera que la bateria retardace su descarga y me permitiera almenos unas 6 horas el volumen al maximo .
> 
> ...



el diodo de 65 amperes podes formarlo de los diodos de un alternador de auto que este en desuso(creo que cada diodo de alternador de automovil es de 40A,fijate), pone varios diodos de 10A juntos.
la idea del diodo es que separe la bateria de la fuente para que cuando unas la bateria,la fuente no tenga que cargarla y puedas usar los 22A de la fuente para alimentar el ampli


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jul 19, 2011)

si pudieras conseguir tres fuetns, y conectaria en serie,  5, 5 y 3.3  que son los que tienen mas 
corriente.. y asi obtendria 13.3 votls dc..
de ahi los pondria en paralelo con la bateria es decir + con +,y - con -.

y de ahi alimentaria el amplficador directamente.. no te complique con diodos...

cualquier pico de corriente que demande un bajo,  lo sostendra la bateria.... y no hay problema de que se queme nada..
pues recuerda que casi casi asi fuenciona los alternadores de los carros....
saludos.


----------



## SonyXploD (Jul 19, 2011)

armandolopezmx dijo:


> si pudieras conseguir tres fuetns, y conectaria en serie,  5, 5 y 3.3  que son los que tienen mas
> corriente.. y asi obtendria 13.3 votls dc..
> de ahi los pondria en paralelo con la bateria es decir + con +,y - con -.
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias amigo la verdad no he descartado esa posibilidad tampoco, aun no lo hare por motivos de dinero.. pero lo tengo muy en cuenta.. no obstante.. orita tengo conectada una fuente en el riel de 12v tira 22a en paralelo a la bata y de alli 2 borner con sus cables 4wg para el amplificador, hasta ahora ha ido bien.. sin embargo creo que entregarle justo los 12v a la bateria no es lo mejor deberia entregarle un poco mas como dices tu 13.3


----------

